# For those of you who have commented on my nails...



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Did these today... Montreal is awfully gloomy at the moment (we still have snow and it was snowing/raining today T-T), so I thought I'd cheer myself up with some flowery nails!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Shae with the rocking nails!! 
Very, very neat looking - how long did that take you? They are so detailed!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Love the nails!  I just picked up a similar color this weekend at Sally's. I haven't got to use it yet but those are defiantly inspiring some ideas. I think mine was Tuned up Turquoise by China Glaze.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

PJM said:


> Shae with the rocking nails!!
> Very, very neat looking - how long did that take you? They are so detailed!


That's a good question, PJM... To be honest I don't remember :lol: I had to wait until the background was dry before I could do the flowers though >_<



Hedgieonboard said:


> Love the nails!  I just picked up a similar color this weekend at Sally's. I haven't got to use it yet but those are defiantly inspiring some ideas. I think mine was Tuned up Turquoise by China Glaze.


I love China Glaze colours! I haven't been able to find the brand here in Montreal though 

Next time I'm going to attempt hedgie nails


----------

